# Wanted kel tec pmr 30



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know were there is one at. Looking foa kel tec pmr 30. Thanks


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

gunbroker has a bunch right now


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stand in line behind me.....been waiting fer a year and a half!!!!

gunbroker prices are jacked wayyyyy up.....prices I have been quoted when "readily" available are 290-350..... They had stack issues in their mags and are still working bugs out....I've tried emailing keltec w/ no response!!!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty sure the sign at USA Performance said they had them in stock. Might be worth a call on Monday.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i don't know the Grendel went to $500, im thinking this will run close once everyone starts wanting them


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered one at Jimmies in Ft Walton. It came in a couple months ago but they bumped the price above MSRP so I told them I would wait until everything died down. Sounds like a fun gun but $450 was more than I would pay.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Gb has 2*

Right now Gb has two listed. One is already at $500+ and I'm sure the other one will go for that much.

For me ---> I'll wait 'til I get some positive feedback as to the functioning issues that the pistols have had and the "feeding frenzy" subsides and the price drops to sane levels. BUT....don't get me wrong,I HAVE bought weapons at >MSRP before. But I feel dirty afterwards. ---SAWMAN


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> Pretty sure the sign at USA Performance said they had them in stock. Might be worth a call on Monday.




USA performance has a keltec RFB for 1490 the other day.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Allow Me To Say.....*

.......USA PERFORMANCE has been very good to me. 

Walk in with something your needing,they will make call after call while you wait to try to get it for you. In the last several months have bought several guns from them and their prices are competative and fast delivery on the firearm that they/you order. Last firearm it was here in three days.

Would suggest that you give 'em a try. ---SAWMAN


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be happy to order one for anyone who is interested. I can't commit on a delivery time. They are a little hard to get right now. If you are interested in having me order one for you, just send me a PM.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Right now Gb has two listed. One is already at $500+ and I'm sure the other one will go for that much.
> 
> For me ---> I'll wait 'til I get some positive feedback as to the functioning issues that the pistols have had and the "feeding frenzy" subsides and the price drops to sane levels. BUT....don't get me wrong,I HAVE bought weapons at >MSRP before. But I feel dirty afterwards. ---SAWMAN


*I took my youngest Son (14) to Styx river range Saturday to shoot mine and Damn that thing is accurate and fun to shoot. We put more the 500 Rds down range, not one single hick up. No jam FTE , nothing. My Kids first shot was 1" up and to the left of bulls eye and the next hit orange and it went on all day like that. I don't know how well you can see the pic of the Target but here it is.*

*I have to say it's one of the funnest guns I've shot in a long time. I would probably pay $500 for one if I had not already bought one and they were hard to get.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for that Input/repoort. Like to hear that re that perticular pistol. I also feel that they would be a fun gun to shoot. I have been tossing it around for awhile now...that gun or a 5.7X28. The 5.7 would be more expensive initially and a little more to feed.

May I ask,what ammo have you tried in the weapon ?? Any of the CCI +V stuff ??

Thanks for that Tim,will come to see you this week. ---- SAWMAN


----------

